# Wall jigs for glueing projects



## Maxell (Jan 30, 2011)

I recently built a crib from one of Rocklers plans. Anyone that built one knows
how difficult it can be to glue and clamp 10 spindles or slats at a time, so i got
this bright idea of building this jig on my plywood wall, using differient straight
edges and hardwood cams for hold power. Glueing everything verticaly is a space
saver in my cramped work shop. All my walls are 1/2 inch plywood, but it only takes
a 4x8 sheet of plywood to do most of your projects. I wood be glad to send specs
if you leave your e-mail address.

Maxell


----------

